# rb25det into silvia



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

ive got an auto silvia non turbo.......is it possible to put the engine and gearbox into it from an 95 skyline(manual gts25t), is it a very big job???


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

out of curiosity why would you put a straight six in such a small car? why not like a straight 8 or something. be original here dude! lol keep cool, later


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

its been done before i found this with out looking very long
http://240skyline.nissanpower.com/custom.html
http://240skyline.nissanpower.com/index.html

i saw one at hot import nights in seattle and just to let you know its a tight ass fit but it looked good


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

1990 Silvia? Its an S13. Yes, the RB25 will swap in but I'd have to ask why you overlook the obvious - SR20DET?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> *out of curiosity why would you put a straight six in such a small car? why not like a straight 8 or something. be original here dude! lol keep cool, later *



instead of the rb25det what would be a better more original swap???


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I've seen an RB26 in an S13. Lexan windows and I dunno how in the hell it was still street legal. Saw it an illegal drag race and it was wicked fast.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Like Scourge said, the SR20DET would be the obvious (and probably most straight-forward) choice. AFAIK the block should bolt staight up to the existing tranmission (if you wanted to keep it Auto), or the auto box could be swapped out too, for the manual.

The SR20DET is a very good engine (IMHO) and I personally don't think the extra performance you'd possibly get with a RB20DET engine would be worth all the extra hassle...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

it would be cheaper to beef up the sr20 compared to getting a RB series engine.... but if you want the RB by all means do it


----------

